# 2002 MLB Extra Innings Early Bird Is Available!!



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Note: If you live in a NRTC area, you have to contact your programming provider to start/renew your MLBEI subscription. People living in a area that isnt covered by the NRTC, your subscriptions will renew automatically.

www.directvsports.com/Sub...raInnings/


----------

